
Notes on Category Theory with examples from basic mathematics - mathgenius
https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.10642
======
jesuslop
The examples are more varied and developed than in other treatments I've seen,
it's a good library addition. Thanks to Perrone for taking the effort. I'm
liking the section relating univeresal contruction with representable functor.

